# [Baselayout] J'ai cassé depcache ??? [resolu]

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Lors d'un très classique "Caching services dependencies...", j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```

sam ~ # /etc/init.d/spawn-fcgi start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

:0: assertion failed: system(rm -f /var/lib/init.d/depcache)

bash: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: No such file or directory

 * Failed to cache service dependencies                                   [ !! ]

 * Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 * Please correct any problems above.

```

Je confirme, depcache n'existe plus   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sur un autre Gentoo très valide, j'ai fais un "equery belongs /var/lib/init.d/depcache" pour voir dans quel paquet il se trouve, et tenter de recompiler... mais aucune réponse...

Qqu'un a une idée ?

Merci !

----------

## boozo

'alute

mmmh... essaye de re-emerge ton baselayout pour voir  ?   :Confused: 

edit: les fichiers /var/lib/dep{cache,tree}... déplaces-les et fait un #/sbin/depscan.sh --update voir si c'est mieux

edit 2/corrections edit 1

----------

## gbetous

j'ai d'abord fait ça :

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  les fichiers /var/lib/dep{cache,tree}... déplaces-les et fait un #/sbin/depscan.sh --update voir si c'est mieux

 

meme message d'erreur

ensuite j'ai fait ça :

 *boozo wrote:*   

> essaye de re-emerge ton baselayout pour voir  ?  

 

... et toujours pareil   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

si même message... pas glop ! pas glop !   :Confused: 

Tu peux préciser un peu plus ce qui c'est passé avant de voir le pb ? emergé qqch ? sync ? update du world ? çà fonctionnais avant etc...

Et tant qu'on y est, fait voir un emerge --info stp

Edit: plus j'y pense plus je trouve çà étrange... normalement le depscan.sh doit te recréer les /var/lib/init.d/dep* que tu as supprimés/déplacés mais le fait-il ? ou te créé-t-il des fichiers vides ? exple ici :

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 65510 déc 10 02:55 /var/lib/init.d/depcache

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 27081 déc 10 02:55 /var/lib/init.d/deptree

```

Si ce n'est pas le cas... peut-être qu'il ne peut accéder à /var ? partoche pleine ? démontée ? corruption du fs ?

Je réfléchi en l'air mais que ce n'est pas le genre de sortie habituelle d'habitude on voit un "mtime differ" ou qqch du genre losqu'un des init file n'a pas un bon horodatage. En faisant un touch dessus le depscan remet tout çà d'aplomb mais là...   :Confused: 

----------

## gbetous

Alors voici les infos :

emerge --info :

```

sam lib # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 VIA Samuel 2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Dec 2007 20:16:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=c3 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=c3 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl postgres pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

j'ai vu qu'il y a une option debug à depscan :

```

sam lib # /sbin/depscan.sh -d -u

+ shift

+ [[ -n -u ]]

+ case "$1" in

+ update=true

+ shift

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/softscripts ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/snapshot ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/options ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/daemons ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/started ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/starting ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/inactive ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/wasinactive ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/stopping ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/failed ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/exclusive ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/exitcodes ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/scheduled ]]

+ for x in softscripts snapshot options daemons started starting inactive wasinactive stopping failed exclusive exitcodes scheduled coldplugged

+ [[ ! -d /var/lib/init.d/coldplugged ]]

+ true

+ true

+ ebegin 'Caching service dependencies'

+ local 'msg=Caching service dependencies' dots spaces=

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ msg='Caching service dependencies ...'

+ einfon 'Caching service dependencies ...'

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -ne ' * Caching service dependencies ...'

 * Caching service dependencies ...+ LAST_E_CMD=einfon

+ return 0

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

+ echo

+ LAST_E_LEN=35

+ LAST_E_CMD=ebegin

+ return 0

+ rm -rf /var/lib/init.d/depcache /var/lib/init.d/deptree '/var/lib/init.d/broken/*' '/var/lib/init.d/snapshot/*'

+ retval=0

+ SVCDIR=/var/lib/init.d

+ DEPTYPES='need use'

+ ORDTYPES='before after'

+ export SVCDIR DEPTYPES ORDTYPES

+ cd /etc/init.d

+ /bin/gawk -f /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk -f /lib/rcscripts/awk/cachedepends.awk

:0: assertion failed: system(rm -f /var/lib/init.d/depcache)

+ retval=1

+ bash /var/lib/init.d/depcache

+ /bin/gawk -f /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk -f /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk

bash: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: No such file or directory

+ touch /var/lib/init.d/depcache /var/lib/init.d/deptree

+ chmod 0644 /var/lib/init.d/depcache /var/lib/init.d/deptree

+ eend 1 'Failed to cache service dependencies'

+ local retval=1

+ shift

+ _eend 1 eerror 'Failed to cache service dependencies'

+ local retval=1 efunc=eerror msg

+ shift 2

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ -c /dev/null ]]

+ rc_splash stop

+ [[ -n Failed to cache service dependencies ]]

+ eerror 'Failed to cache service dependencies'

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e ' * Failed to cache service dependencies'

 * Failed to cache service dependencies

+ local name=rc-scripts

+ [[ /sbin/depscan.sh != \/\s\b\i\n\/\r\u\n\s\c\r\i\p\t\.\s\h ]]

+ name=depscan.sh

+ esyslog daemon.err rc-scripts 'Failed to cache service dependencies'

+ :

+ LAST_E_CMD=eerror

+ return 0

+ msg='[ !! ]'

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]                                                            [ !! ]'e '                                                               [ !! ]

+ return 1

+ LAST_E_CMD=eend

+ return 1

+ exit 1

```

Et sinon avant que ça se mette à déconner, il me semble (sans en être certain) que j'ai juste fait des séries de rc-update add/del (je suis en train de faire des essais pour installer diverses choses...)

----------

## boozo

et pour le reste ? qu'en est-il ?

Sinon, la sortie de débug me fait penser qu'on a pas essayé de recompiler gawk après-tout ça mange pas de pain   :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

J'ai tenté un re-emerge de gawk, ainsi qu'un effaçage puis touch des 2 fichiers de dep... rien.

En ce qui concerne des soucis éventuels d'accès à /var, pas de pb, c'est sur '/', qui possède 2.8G de libre !

Je pense que je vais me tenter un debug du gawk...

EDIT : et e2fsck ne trouve rien d'anormal...

----------

## gbetous

Bon, bin résolu... mais je sais pas comment !

J'ai vidé /etc/init.d, lancé depscan, puis rajouté qques fichiers, relancé depscan, rajouté encore etc... et une fois mon init.d plein, aucune erreur !

Je verrai bien si ça le refait...

----------

## boozo

bon ben tant mieux alors   :Smile: 

Quand je parlais de faire un touch sur les fichier je parlais de ceux de /etc/init.d/* pas de var/lib/init.d/dep* ceux-là sont régénéés par le depscan.sh donc je pense que c'est en vidant init.d et les dep* files que tu as remis tout d'aplomb par force avec depscan mais c'est juste une hypothèse

Enfin, ta mésaventure servira sans doutes à d'autres   :Wink: 

----------

